# Some of new Nook accessories 30% off at B&N



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I just noticed this. I don't know how long the sale is, and some of the items are still not available:

http://www.barnesandnoble.com/nook/accessories/covers/index.asp?cds2Pid=35611


----------



## love2read (Nov 23, 2008)

Yes, the sale is only for the Nook Classic and not the Nook Color accessories.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Yes, that's what I meant, but they are new covers for original Nook. But this sleeve is designed for both Nook and Nook Color:

http://gifts.barnesandnoble.com/Dalton-Cover-in-Peony/e/9781616837297/?cds2Pid=35616


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

mlewis78 said:


> Yes, that's what I meant, but they are new covers for original Nook. But this sleeve is designed for both Nook and Nook Color:
> 
> http://gifts.barnesandnoble.com/Dalton-Cover-in-Peony/e/9781616837297/?cds2Pid=35616


That's a nice looking sleeve I wnder how it would fit the k3.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

It would fit but more loosely than the Nooks, of course.


----------

